# 3 Little Kittens in need of a loving home



## Miss-Meow (Sep 13, 2009)

Hello every one. Well they won't be ready for a while but I thought I'll post this now, before I lock myself in the bedroom with them and am never seen again. So beautiful are they I wanted to keep them all. But reality takes over. I have five cats myself (including one of these kittens) but I live in a flat and am on benefits. And well its just not the most praticul thing for me to have 8 cats. 

They came to me with there mum by their owner whos son had developed allergies. To be honest this woman also had a pregnant cat she was giving away too. And if you want my personal opinion I think the woman didn't want the hassle and hard work. :angry: So home they came.

So I have to rehome

1 Calico Girl
1 Calico girl with tabby patches
1 Silver tabby and white male

I will want to check homes and require a life long commitment from whoever is going to take them on that they will take the kitten for vaccinations at 12 weeks and keep up-to-date with boosters each year throughout their pets life. That they will get their new pet insured to cover the rising cost of vetinary care. They will Spay/Neuter at 6 months and give them the high level of care and love that all cats deserve through out their life.

It would be nice if two went together.

So I will reserve these kittens from now. They will be ready around the begining of January. So once Christmas/New Years out of the way. (Another reason why I think this woman didn't want the hard work) :angry:.

Anyway I am in the West Yorkshire area. I don't drive. So prefrably homes around this area so I can visit for a home check. Please PM if interested.

















THe ginger and white boy has been taken by me !!


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

awwwwwww i soo wish i could take them all too!!! I have 5 cats also though  the darker tabby is the spitting image of my cat when she was little!!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I wish I was closer - I absolutely LOVE the calico girl! *wantwantwant* 

Hope you find good homes for them all

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

if you lived nearer i would of had one, but your to far, i do hope they get loving forever homes soon,xx


----------



## Miss-Meow (Sep 13, 2009)

Just to add that I think Mr Silver Tabby may be Mr Classic Tabby (brown tabby).


----------



## Miss-Meow (Sep 13, 2009)

I have interest by three people in these kittens. So paws crossed . (If your interested please still PM as adorable as kittens are when people think logically a kitten may not be right for them at that time  so one of them may still be available!


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

Aw they're so gorgeous, if I lived on the other side of the pennines I'd be tempted.


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Oooh were in West Yorks are you? I'm in Bradford.........

I'm very tempted!!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

You're much too far awaybut good luck finding them lovely homes


----------



## Miss-Meow (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm in Pudsey!! .

One calico girl (the one without the tabby mark on her head) is going to a good friend of mine who lives just around the corner.

I'll get to see her when she is bigger .

Still waiting to hear back from the other potential homes for the other two tho....


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

They're adorable  Though that's a brown tabby, not a silver. Good luck finding homes! I'm all kittened up with the 2 I got an future breeding plans.


----------



## Miss-Meow (Sep 13, 2009)

Little ginger and white boy may also be available too now.. -sigh-


----------



## dellie_4eva (Aug 7, 2009)

i would love to have one, theyare all guwjus, i like the tabby male  but im miles away down south  in suffolk


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

No no no no no Why do I read threads like this,now I am desperate for the ginger and white and the tabby, oh and if Im honest I want the other two as well, I will mention it to my oh when he comes home but he is terribly mean and nasty and probably wont let me have any more fur babies, and the worst thing is Im only in Huddersfield so it would be possible distance wise, sniff sniff:cryin:


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I wish I lived closer they are so cute! I'd have loved one.


----------



## Miss-Meow (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm afraid all the little purr pots have gone. I had a close friend offer to take mamma cat and 2 of her kits. Another friend who lives just up the road has the toritie girl without the tabby patch and I have the ginger and white one (Gatsby) nestled on my foot right now (who certainly isn't going anywhere).

I was originally going to keep mamma cat and one kitten. Well I was originally going to keep them all. 

But reality set in. Fours always been my limit so for the health and sanity of the cats (oh and me) best to stick to that. :thumbsup: 

Thanks every one. They were adorable wern't they!?! 

Just to think some one gave them away like that as tho they were nothing.. :angry: Still they have the very happy loving start now in their new homes. !!


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

they are adorable and I'm sure you'll have no problem finding them lovely homes. We are in west yorkshire too, but not looking for more cats just yet. I have to say though, the cat in your signature looks exactly like my black boy.


----------

